

Adam Smith, Disproved? How ants may have disproven the importance of specialization. - matth
http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/11/20/adam-smith-disproved/

======
bdittmer
Fortunately we don't live in a collective like ants and aren't driven by
biological forces to carry out tasks we were predetermined for at birth. I
call bullshit.

~~~
brentr
Do you not believe you were predtermined at birth to do what you do? Your
thoughts and interests drove you to your current profession.

~~~
Anon84
Your thoughts and interests were influenced by everything you saw and heard
since the day you were born... regardless of your genetic makeup.

------
astine
We are not ants.

